

Ask HN: Working in US with J-1 visa - zhouyang

Hi, guys.<p>I&#x27;m a Japanese, who want to work in US. I hold a Bachelor of Economics and have 3.5 experience as a system engineer.<p>The visa which I need to work in US would be...
H1B&gt;E-2&gt;L-1&gt;J-1(difficulty order)<p>Now I want to work for a smaller YC (or 500 Startups) backed company and am planning to get a j-1 visa. What process do I need? The most appropriate program for me seems Trainee Program(http:&#x2F;&#x2F;j1visa.state.gov&#x2F;programs&#x2F;trainee).
Do I only need to find a employer and be sponsored by a current sponsor? Or do I need to find a employer and ask the employer for becoming a sponsor?<p>Thanks in advance.
======
sylvainkalache
Hey,

You need to find an employer that will sponsor you. I would advice you to
explain to companies what is J1, that you will basically do everything
yourself(that you pay for the procedure, you will have your health insurance
covered...) and that they just need to sign.

There is a job board specialized in US visa's sponsored offers that will open
soon [http://signup.techmeabroad.com/](http://signup.techmeabroad.com/)

------
nandemo
Perhaps you should consider the Diversity Immigrant Visa a.k.a. green card
lottery. Japanese citizens are eligible.

~~~
zhouyang
That's harder than h1b. The winning rate is around one percent...

